# 1/4 or 3/8 air hose



## ebski387 (Aug 20, 2009)

i use 1/4 fittings with 1/4 air hoses does it matter if i use 1/4 or 3/8 air hoses what does everyone use?


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a 1/4. Lighter for sure. Flexeel.
http://www.freelin-wade.com/documents/Freelin-Wade_Flexeel.pdf


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I use 1/4" for both and it has posed no problems to date.

Bill


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I prefer 1/4 but in the cold weather we usually run a 3/8 line first from the compressor. I think it takes longer for the 3/8 line to freeze.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

speaking of hoses does anyone know where to get the gray Senco 1/4" hose. That is the best hose I have ever had. never gets stiff when it's cold rolls up nice and lasts forever.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

1/4" for everything.

Swivels on my guns. 

Use rubber hose from compressor to roof (to take a beating; moving around, having trash dumped on it, being stepped on, rolled over, etc...). 

From the eave up, of course I use Polyurethane Hoses.


----------



## tepmo (Dec 19, 2009)

Aperture through passage identical


----------



## tepmo (Dec 19, 2009)

Edit: Please contact Nathan if you wish to advertise your product/services.

Mac


----------

